# LIONS For SALE



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

lions for sale DUDLEY, Dudley


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Guard pet....??


And £950 each sounds quite dear for males. I've seen them up at £500 before. 




I suppose it's deviates from the normal scam-wise though.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

as in this sort of lion?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Its a lion! Honest!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

good grief think of the food bill :gasp: id be hoping the house got broken into just to reduce the feed cost for a day or so.

plus there pack animals so wouldnt you need at least 3?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

FallenAngel said:


> image
> 
> Its a lion! Honest!!


Nice westie lion  or is that a bichon frise lion?


----------



## wiley198 (Jul 24, 2011)

FallenAngel said:


> image
> 
> Its a lion! Honest!!


A Lowchen?


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just seen this thread...and LOL that lion cossy on that dog ios fekkin PRO its unreal... he looks sooo cool..xP haha


----------



## the dogs (Jul 15, 2009)

the westie looks ace gonna get one for ours lol


----------

